# Stolen pics on MySpace



## PrettyKitty (Jan 9, 2006)

http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewprofile&friendID=476  40440

Thx to Tracie, I would have never see it!

What should I do?


----------



## user2 (Jan 9, 2006)

Argh not again!!
Anything I would say about this would be deleted so....

Here's what I did:
1. Take down all of your pics from every site you posted them
2. Delete all the pics in your uploading account like Photobucket
and now here's the fun part 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







3. If you want to upload again, you have to add a watermark to all of the pics you want to readd!



WHAT A B*TCH!!!


----------



## PrettyKitty (Jan 9, 2006)

Thx for your help... but I have another big problem; I know that some girls saved them on their computer. 

I'll probably delete everything, watermark everything, then do the salute pic for MySpace.


----------



## user2 (Jan 9, 2006)

Yes that's another problem but in some cases they just hotlinked your Photobucket images (another sign of prepubic-hair behaviour!) but with the watermarking you can prevent stuff like that in the future!


----------



## karen (Jan 9, 2006)

You can also contact their ISP or whatever place they've either hosted the pictures or the website(myspace) and tell the company to please suspend the person's account or have them remove the pictures. Tell them they're copyrighted and also that the person is lying about who they are. It may work, it may not.


----------



## Ambi (Jan 9, 2006)

You should do what Karen said, and also include a salute saying something like "I am NOT 'username x' on MySpace".


----------



## Eye<3Colour (Jan 9, 2006)

u can contact myspace about it. not sure how long it will take, but def contact them. i've known several people who have had this happen too. the problem was fixed. sorry girl. i just dont get why people do that?


----------



## user3 (Jan 9, 2006)

PrettyKitty please check your PM's.


----------



## aziajs (Jan 9, 2006)

That is so crazy.  To pretend you're someone else.......so crazy.


----------



## tracie (Jan 9, 2006)

Its really whack that people have to steal pictures just to gain attention/popularity on sites like myspace.  I need to start watermarking mine, before someone steals mine (not that many people would want to).  I'm sorry that this happened but I'm glad I was able to let you know


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Jan 9, 2006)

This kinda stuff makes me upset,.. I would probably never know because I dont frequently too many sites,..though I wouldn't understand why anyone would want to steal my pic but apparently it is a pretty common thing lately,..maybe I should start watermarking also,.. I just wonder about it,.. they may still claim to be you and use your pic even with a watermark,... it seems very hard to prevent.


----------



## vloky (Jan 9, 2006)

You should comment on their page and be like "my long lost twin!!"


----------



## vloky (Jan 9, 2006)

she even used your username?? what a hag.


----------



## Chelly (Jan 9, 2006)

ew what a freak!! some girl did that to me! (i think i know who it is too lol) but they made up an entirely different LIFE for me! AND if thats not enough - this person had an online "love" thing goin on with some guy who a friend of a friend knows!! wtf!

def do the salute thing - but dont let this stop you from enjoying myspace - its too bad that there are such weirdo people out there


----------



## user3 (Jan 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glittergoddess27* 
_This kinda stuff makes me upset,.. I would probably never know because I dont frequently too many sites,..though I wouldn't understand why anyone would want to steal my pic but apparently it is a pretty common thing lately,..maybe I should start watermarking also,.. I just wonder about it,.. they may still claim to be you and use your pic even with a watermark,... it seems very hard to prevent._

 

It's a bit easier to do a text watermark and people are less prone to taking those types.
Double watermarking is really the best. You put a text watermark and then a copyright watermark. With a copyright watermark you can track where the pic is being used.
Here is one place for the copyright watermark that is provided through Photoshop
http://www.digimarc.com/mypicturemarc/default.asp
once you watermark it with Photoshop you can track with Digimarc Of course Digimarc can also watermark for you.

Here is another place to check out
http://www.watermarker.com/watermark...source=adwords
You get a 15 day trial.

Also when doing the text watermarking you can put the place where your pic is only allowed to be used. For instance you can put FOR SPECKTRA USE ONLY. 
There are a few other things you can do but keep in mind that when you post your pic on the internet there are always risk.
Also SPECKTRA does not allow hotlinking from here so if you upload your pics here and someone tries to hotlink the pic will not show up.
I tested this out and while I could see the pic other users on the forum could not.


----------



## PrettyKitty (Jan 9, 2006)

I did the salute pic and sent it to the webmaster..

apparently the girl is from specktra (So f*ck you b*tch if you read this), because she stole my username and know how much I love MAC. 

Now I'm deleting all the pics everywhere. 

I may also write a sweet message to that b*tch.


----------



## aziajs (Jan 9, 2006)

What is a salute pic?


----------



## PrettyKitty (Jan 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 
_What is a salute pic?_

 
It's an image of yourself holding a handwritten sign with the word "MySpace.com" and your Friend ID. The 'stalker' can't do a salute except if she's your twin. But if she was your twin, she wouldn't steal your pics.


----------



## rcastel10 (Jan 9, 2006)

Man, some people have no life.  Are they that ashamed of what they look like or about their life that they have to take someone elses pics. and lie about the whole thing. That is soooooo pathetic. I'm sorry this happened to you.


----------



## karen (Jan 9, 2006)

I honestly can't think of one good reason why someone would do something like that.
Especially since, looking at the site, it doesn't appear as though she's trying to MAKE FUN of you... just BE you.

Really effin' weird.
*shakes head*


----------



## karen (Jan 9, 2006)

Oh... btw... her images are hosted at imageshack. Get them deleted by filling out this form:
http://reg.imageshack.us/content.php?page=email&q=abuse


----------



## Classic Beauty (Jan 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VuittonVictim* 
_(another sign of prepubic-hair behaviour!)_

 
LMAO!  

Anyway, honestly who has the time to get this idea, think about this idea, create a myspace account, steal some pics, and customize a myspace?  Like seriously?  Do people not have lives?


----------



## maianne (Jan 9, 2006)

Wow, that's creepy.

How sad that someone would feel the need to post someone else's pics in lieu of their own.  I'm sure this kind of thing makes people think twice before posting their FOTDs or whatnot, which is unfortunate.

Hopefully it'll all be rectified soon.  Hey, I guess it's mildly flattering (in a really, really messed up and pathetic way).


----------



## sigwing (Jan 9, 2006)

It's someone that posts HERE too?  How psycho.  but come to think of it, it seems I saw another version of your name &/or someone else's somewhere in a topic.... I thought it was an odd coincidence.


----------



## blueyedlady87 (Jan 9, 2006)

OMG! Thats awful. A similar thing happend to my friend on myspace. So many people made bogus profiles of her that Myspace ended up deleted them all, including hers! But the people who do this aren't very smart. For instance, my friends names is Brittanie and people would have it spelt 3 different ways on the page, claiming to be her. And im like, "so you can't even spell your name?" it was way dumb, so much drama. Sometimes you can bully people into them deleted it, just ask them why they have such low self esteem they need to go around pretending to be someone who's pretty. calling them ugly is (mean) but really great way for revenge too. I would add her to your friends through a different myspace name and then post a comment w/ you and your salute. She'll probably just delete it, but at least it's there. I'm so sorry! I hope this gets fixed ASAP.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Jan 9, 2006)

OMG so sorry to hear that! Hopefully everything get's straightened out.

*EDIT*
Hahaha, I sent that person a very interesting message...curious to see if she replies!


----------



## Eye<3Colour (Jan 9, 2006)

that is just freeking insane that its someone from here? why the hell would you be so pathetic to do that. get a life! i hope you find out who it is, and shes banned from specktra. we dont need that crap!!!


----------



## PrettyKitty (Jan 9, 2006)

So today I deleted all the pics on my Photobucket... I don't know if I'll watermark them this week, so you may not be able to see them before 1 month or more. 

And right now I'm trying to mail everybody in her friends list! It may sounds dumb, but I want to do it... just because she can get mad about it. hehe


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Jan 9, 2006)

Good thing she only has 13 friends and not 1435648! That would really be a hassle!


----------



## Chelly (Jan 9, 2006)

definalty innundate those people with your salute - i t took them a damn week to get my faker down!


----------



## PrettyKitty (Jan 9, 2006)

Hey dreamergirl, what did you wrote to my twin?? LOL

I still didn't got an answer from her..


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Jan 9, 2006)

Hey PK, this is what I wrote (semi-edited cuz of bad words lol):

 "Hey. At first I wanted to add you because for a second, I thought you were the REAL pretty kitty from Specktra.

Obviously, you're not. You are really pathetic. Just go ahead and ignore my friend add and feel free to block me, I really don't care. Do you honestly NOT have a life? That you have to go around and steal peoples identities? People like you make me sick. You're selfish, insecure and mean.
Do you really have all this free time? To steal pictures, upload them, CREATE a myspace, even decorate it? I can't believe you!

People like you need to grow the f*** up, and learn to be their own person.
Get a clue and stop tryin to BE other people because you're sick of your own life.

Oh, and by the way, if you we're SMART, you wouldn't have put NOR CAL as your hometown. The REAL Pretty Kitty lives in Canada, b*tch."


Sorry, but people like that really piss me off! I've gotten a few faker wannabes since I had my own myspace, and MAN is it a pain in the butt to fix it! She hasn't replied to me either, but I'm curious as to what she has to say for herself LOL!


----------



## V2LUCKY (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dreamergirl3* 
_Hey PK, this is what I wrote (semi-edited cuz of bad words lol):

 "Hey. At first I wanted to add you because for a second, I thought you were the REAL pretty kitty from Specktra.

Obviously, you're not. You are really pathetic. Just go ahead and ignore my friend add and feel free to block me, I really don't care. Do you honestly NOT have a life? That you have to go around and steal peoples identities? People like you make me sick. You're selfish, insecure and mean.
Do you really have all this free time? To steal pictures, upload them, CREATE a myspace, even decorate it? I can't believe you!

People like you need to grow the f*** up, and learn to be their own person.
Get a clue and stop tryin to BE other people because you're sick of your own life.

Oh, and by the way, if you we're SMART, you wouldn't have put NOR CAL as your hometown. The REAL Pretty Kitty lives in Canada, b*tch."


Sorry, but people like that really piss me off! I've gotten a few faker wannabes since I had my own myspace, and MAN is it a pain in the butt to fix it! She hasn't replied to me either, but I'm curious as to what she has to say for herself LOL!_

 
OMG!! LMAO 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You are the greatest for saying that, that is too funny! I especially love the part where you said "the REAL Pretty Kitty lives in Canada, b*tch". you are too sweet to defend Pretty Kitty that way. I wish I had a myspace account so i could give her a piece of my mind too. Some people are just so immature and insecure.


----------



## Pink_minx (Jan 10, 2006)

well you just have to put your name or whatever on your pictures from now on.  Putting specktra.com on it or something like what some of the girls did in here I think thats the only thing you can do,  Cause i dont think you can photoshop it to get rid of the website.  You know what I mean? Hope no one else steals my pics!

I dont see why its so hard to just take a pic of yourself and post it online, why have to use someone else's? RETARD!


----------



## msthrope (Jan 10, 2006)

how low can a person go seriously?!?  

whatever you did worked.  the pics are down now!!!


----------



## Beautiful1 (Jan 10, 2006)

That Makes Absolutely No Sense At All The Person That Did That To You Is Definitely A Psycho!


----------



## lovejam (Jan 10, 2006)

Yeesh.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wish I could see which pics they stole, but I'd have to sign up for myspace, and screw that. XD

Still, whoever that is, she sucks. Who does that? Tries to pretend they're someone else? What kind of friendships can she expect to build using someone else's identity? How stupid. I'm sorry this happened to you.


----------



## Scrangie (Jan 10, 2006)

Well, I can kinda see where someone would wanna do that.. I mean, come on!  Who WOULDN'T want to look like PrettyKitty?  

hehe.  It's still really creepy that people do that though.


----------



## Ms. Z (Jan 10, 2006)

*stolen identity*

It really is a shame that someone out there is so insecure/immature/stupid/ that they need to pretend to be someone else.

A friend of mine recently confided to me that he was corresponding with some young woman for almost a year and she sent many pictures of herself, but he recently found out they were of someone else.  She was scamming guys to get $ and gifts while protecting her real identity.  What a B-I-T-C-H !No, I didn't let him off easy, I let him know that he was an idiot to get caught up in that!


----------



## Ms. Z (Jan 10, 2006)

*stolen identity*

I just checked. The picture is gone!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PrettyKitty* 
_http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewprofile&friendID=476  40440


Thx to Tracie, I would have never see it!

What should I do?_


----------



## Janice (Jan 10, 2006)

If you can get an IP from myspace on the person who made that profile I can run it on specktra and see who it matches. Or if you know who it is lemme know so I can ban them from viewing the forum.


----------



## PrettyKitty (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *msthrope* 
_how low can a person go seriously?!? 

whatever you did worked. the pics are down now!!!_

 
Yup, it's a good thing! 

I wrote a message to the webmaster... and wrote a letter where she uploaded her (well, my) pics.


----------



## PrettyKitty (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 
_If you can get an IP from myspace on the person who made that profile I can run it on specktra and see who it matches. Or if you know who it is lemme know so I can ban them from viewing the forum._

 
How can I get an IP??


----------



## PrettyKitty (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Scrangie* 
_Well, I can kinda see where someone would wanna do that.. I mean, come on! Who WOULDN'T want to look like PrettyKitty? 

hehe. It's still really creepy that people do that though._

 
Haaaaaaaaaaaa I seeee.... it was you???

LOL just kidding.


----------



## Janice (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PrettyKitty* 
_How can I get an IP??_

 
You would have to ask the administrator of the website for it.


----------



## karen (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 
_You would have to ask the administrator of the website for it._

 
Exactly. Just write the same places you wrote before, and tell them you would like to have their IP, so you can report them to their ISP. THen just give it to Janice instead


----------



## PrettyKitty (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *karen* 
_Exactly. Just write the same places you wrote before, and tell them you would like to have their IP, so you can report them to their ISP. THen just give it to Janice instead 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Their ISP? What's a ISP?


----------



## Janice (Jan 10, 2006)

ISP = Internet Service Provider


----------



## blueyedlady87 (Jan 11, 2006)

Congrats!! I would definetely take Janice's advice. There are so many beautiful gals here on Specktra and I'd hate to see anyone else go through what you had to.


----------



## Pink_minx (Jan 11, 2006)

well thanks to whoever, cause her profile is gone! yay! maybe we should all put an ID or something on all our pictures to be extra safe this time!


----------



## Scrangie (Jan 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PrettyKitty* 
_Haaaaaaaaaaaa I seeee.... it was you???

LOL just kidding._

 

Hahaha. Well, I must admit, I HAVE pretended to be someone else before.  When people used to call my house, they'd say that I sounded exactly like my mom.

So one day, when my teacher called, she didn't even ask if my mom was there... She thought I was her!  So I went along with it and my mom never heard about me sleeping through Advanced Placement History....

LOL but that's still quite a bit different.


----------



## blueyedlady87 (Jan 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Scrangie* 
_Hahaha. Well, I must admit, I HAVE pretended to be someone else before.  When people used to call my house, they'd say that I sounded exactly like my mom.

So one day, when my teacher called, she didn't even ask if my mom was there... She thought I was her!  So I went along with it and my mom never heard about me sleeping through Advanced Placement History....

LOL but that's still quite a bit different._

 
Lol! Yeah, I used to put on a Hispanic accent and call and clear my boyfriends (now ex) absences when we used to ditch together. Memories!


----------



## Katt (Dec 9, 2006)

I think it's awful to steal someone's identity.

Does the REAL PrettyKitty still have a MySpace?


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Dec 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Scrangie* 

 
_Hahaha. Well, I must admit, I HAVE pretended to be someone else before.  When people used to call my house, they'd say that I sounded exactly like my mom.

So one day, when my teacher called, she didn't even ask if my mom was there... She thought I was her!  So I went along with it and my mom never heard about me sleeping through Advanced Placement History....

LOL but that's still quite a bit different._

 


That same exact thing happened to me,. It was awesome!!! The Teacher called and Thought I was my mom. so I played along without even thinking twice. .. ahh good times


----------



## Katura (Dec 11, 2006)

I've had this happen to me on  too many websitse, on too many occassions. (Doesn't seem like I've learned much from it because I still post pictures up freely here and on myspace...etc.) But I've gone straight to site admin's letting them know the problame sending them a picture including me and my ID for the site. I've had three different myspaces set up with my pictures...a couple on modelplace....blah blah blah.

I mean, its really creepy, and COMPLETELY misleading, and total theft...but in some weired sick twisted way I  supposed some people would see it as flattery.

How annoying.

Hope you can fix it ASAP!


----------



## Raerae (Dec 11, 2006)

Once you post it, you forever lose control.  Simply put, if your worried about whats going to happen to your photo's, dont post them.

You'd be amazed where your photo's end up, BEYOND just people posting them on other makeup/modeling sites.

Immature boys + photoshop + your photo = situation to be avoided.  lol...


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Dec 12, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_
Immature boys + photoshop + your photo = situation to be avoided.  lol..._

 
yikes! I can see where that could turn sour..


----------



## Katura (Dec 13, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_Immature boys + photoshop + your photo = situation to be avoided.  lol..._

 



oh I've seen this happen...first hand with a couple of mine and other peoples pictures. not good at all...


----------



## Raerae (Dec 13, 2006)

lol what happened? you get photo-shopped onto some neked girl's body?


----------

